# E-Liquid brands



## mcgeerj35 (20/2/16)

Hey guys what brands of E-Liquid do you prefer and vape on a daily basis id love to experience and experiment with other brands

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (21/2/16)

Hello Mate,
If you have a look through the forum thread: What did you vape today, you will find plenty of ideas. There are also E liquid reviews on forum that will point you in the right direction. Have fun.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## mcgeerj35 (21/2/16)

Thanks mate i think you just did point me to where i need to be and thanksb

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hey guys what brands of E-Liquid do you prefer and vape on a daily basis id love to experience and experiment with other brands
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Local: Mr Hardwicks, The Lung Brewery
Not your run of the mill local stuff. Right up there with the best imports.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/2/16)

Thats like asking which shoes you prefer . A good vape shop will have some juices you can sample. It might be a pita but you will be glad you took the drive. Me, well I like dessert type and the odd fruit. A lot of people rave about Debbie Does dougnuts but Im scared to try it since I disliked two choc flavour juices I had. But strangely I like choc+mint juices


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Thats like asking which shoes you prefer . A good vape shop will have some juices you can sample. It might be a pita but you will be glad you took the drive. Me, well I like dessert type and the odd fruit. A lot of people rave about Debbie Does dougnuts but Im scared to try it since I disliked two choc flavour juices I had. But strangely I like choc+mint juices


Then go for Smackaroon from Hardwicks... Heart Of Gold from Lungbrewery turned me on to the whole 'baked dessert' thing big time.


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Then go for Smackaroon from Hardwicks... Heart Of Gold from Lungbrewery turned me on to the whole 'baked dessert' thing big time.



Thanks for the suggestion


Now to find a bacon and toast vape. Im hungry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/2/16)

It's like opening a can of worms and asking us to pick the juiciest one for you 

@Neal did point you to the juice reviews - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/.
All the vendors are listed in the vendor section at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/local-supporting-vendors.11/
Have look at some of the web sites to get an idea of some of the flavor profiles that is out there. The amount of local juices and great ones at that, has exploded in the last year or so. Not punting anyone in particular, but the guys that stock the widest range, including local juices, that comes to mind is :
Vape Club
Vape Cartel
Vape King
Vaper's Corner
Eciggies
Outside Gauteng:
Juicy Joe's
Vapour Mountain
Sir Vape
E-Cigg Inn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> 
> Now to find a bacon and toast vape. Im hungry


Something I would love is a pizza vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (7/3/16)

Thanks guys i appreciate it big time

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (21/3/16)

Hi guys quick update on where im at decided to get the subox mini kit as an upgrade in one of the twisp models i got 8 months ago and man i have to be honest never in my dreams did i know of everything i found on the fourum and net best of al i have youre guys experiences to help me on this expedition to become a coil building mod swinging vapester thanks for the input i appreciate it big time

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hi guys quick update on where im at decided to get the subox mini kit as an upgrade in one of the twisp models i got 8 months ago and man i have to be honest never in my dreams did i know of everything i found on the fourum and net best of al i have youre guys experiences to help me on this expedition to become a coil building mod swinging vapester thanks for the input i appreciate it big time
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Congrats @mcgeerj35 
Welcome to the "theme park of vaping"
Enjoy!


----------



## mcgeerj35 (21/3/16)

@Silver i will forsure do that buddy the flavoure and vapor is really great and intense with the subox mini had a taste off my friends mod so the paycheck must come very quick hahahah 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

